# Lets see you Ebay Purchased HO Custom Slot Cars.



## cscustoms (Oct 30, 2008)

I ask to see your Custom HO Slot Cars that were purchased from Ebay, cause a few years back, I sold a bunch that I customized on the bay and just curious if any member shere purchased any. Anyways lets see them.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*These are my Pay Bay Customs....*

cscustoms,

Sorry about the bad picture will take a better picture Monday and post it up...










All of these were picked up off of E-Pay...Some from Hobbytalk members. 

The Gremlin is a Greg Gipe custom painted car I just had to have. There are a bunch of his castings in a case that are waiting for next summer to get painted up...Greg is one of my favorite casters of all times and he is a nice guy to boot! 

One of my favorite slot cars of all times is kinda blurry in black so will post a picture of that close up...The Kid Killer by Ed. He also did the Monkeys short bus in red that is plain kewl. Gonna make one of my own like it some day.

The Mini Lindy van is a Bruce Gavins casting and have a few others of his he did in a case also for future builds.

I don't know who made the water truck but, got it last year at Christmas time and it was built by a HobbyTalk member...just can't remember by who?

The paper car is by? Oooooh dang it is on the top of my tongue...Help!

The yellow 57 with the roll bar was picked up from the bay and don't know this person. I added some wear and tear and decals but, it still isn't right and needs a whole new paint job...again some day.

Just picked up the 53 Lime Panel truck off of the bay but, again don't know who this person is. 

The Tow Truck is ...dang I know the seller but, just don't remember the name. It is a nice one and waiting for the right time to do it up.

Hell on wheels makes great resin bodies also and have a few of those to do up too.

Don't buy many customs of the bay unless there is a reason or a must have that car feeling.

Bob...custom slot cars are the best slot cars...zilla


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

The paper car, SwamperGene maybe?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Could I get a close up aerial view of that #18 car !!! Looks like a little Hooter's competiton there Bob...I won, I won, I won, I'm the highest bidder,...zilla...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Could I get a close up aerial view of that #18 car !!! Looks like a little Hooter's competition there Bob...I won, I won, I won, I'm the highest bidder,...zilla...RM











































































Yeah, yeah I said Monday ...doh

Will post up a picture of the underside of the lime green Deora in just a bit. Joez I like the one you made the best. It came from last years Christmas exchange. Joez can make some sweet cars but, his Camera SUCKS...lol

Bob


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Zilla, I've seen that old school wrecker offered before. Worth getting?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you Bob...I owe you one...zilla. There's something about that #18 paint job that just excites me!!! The touch of white, on the hood, really accents the whole car...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> Zilla, I've seen that old school wrecker offered before. Worth getting?


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah! Hello it just SCREAMS DO ME! :thumbsup:


----------



## MotorsportsImag (Nov 6, 2008)

Love the Gremlin!!!!


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> Zilla, I've seen that old school wrecker offered before. Worth getting?


I almost pulled the trigger on that one myself. Is it good? I checked out the
website I still may get one but I am considering a full painted version for a few bucks more.( http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/id14.html ) Have you mounted it on a chassis yet?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Answer to your question...not yet*



mmheyho said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on that one myself. Is it good? I checked out the
> website I still may get one but I am considering a full painted version for a few bucks more.( http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/id14.html ) Have you mounted it on a chassis yet?


Nope haven't mounted it up yet or even put it in the line up yet. 

I am definately going to paint it! Phsssssssssssssssssssht

Bob...letting it soak into my brain before the build...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bob,
Where'd you get that sublime panel truck from? Sweet, so are the others. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*rr here is the Auction...*



roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Where'd you get that sublime panel truck from? Sweet, so are the others. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


Yeah the Panel Truck is Sweet...Have a resin body like this from HoJohn that needs some Custom work and paint done to it. Will be one heck of a Custom runner........wooooooooooooooooooosh!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170272327433

Bob


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

bobhch said:


>


This one really caught my eye - maybe it's the cuss word on the side.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Just picked this up... incredible workmanship!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> Just picked this up... incredible workmanship!



VJ,

Man that thing looks goooooooooooooooooooood! Bringing back the 20s and 30s in slots is just Kewl.










Bb


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice score VJ!!! Someone went all out with that one!!! SWEEEEEEEET!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice one VJ!

How about you snuggle up on macro and tumble that thing around so I can see the goods.

Purdy please!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool/Hot Rod VJ!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Yea we need more pics, don't be teasing!!! RM


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

...is that resin or diecast

and are they available to us , somehow


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

it's resin.... but you guys will have to wait for more pics. I have dial up at home and I load pics up at work... and as of 6:30pm tonight... I'm off for 2 weeks!

sorry guys


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

VJ, One Great Hot Rod, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:! Know your New Years resolution more pics, Please! ...RL


----------

